
Creepy ‘Geofence’ Finds Anyone Who Went Near a Crime Scene - onetimemanytime
https://www.wired.com/story/creepy-geofence-finds-anyone-near-crime-scene/
======
ponker
For people wondering why this is bad: Let’s say you have a DNA test that’s
99.9% accurate. If you find a suspect through normal investigative means and
then test his DNA and he matches, you‘ve almost surely got the right guy.

If you geofence the crime scene and test/Ancestry-scan the 10,000 people who
went through the crime scene that day, you’ll get a DNA match for 10 innocent
people, and a lay jury won’t have the statistical fluency to understand how
the two scenarios are different.

------
srtjstjsj
"Creepy policing investigates the evidence at crime scenes."

